# Necesito sensor de peso con salida de 4 a 20 ma.



## Luis Alfaro R. (Oct 17, 2008)

Estoy trabajando en mi seminario de titulacion de tecnico en instrumentacion industrial, estamos implementando una cinta transportadora, es de laboratorio muy pequeña, tenemos el inconveniente de encontrar un sensor de peso que nos entrege de 4 a 20 ma. de salida para ingresar esta señal a un plc.
Si alguien sabe de algun sensor u otro sistema para medir el peso del material que circula por la cinta, sin contar las celdas de carga, les agradesco la información.


----------



## snowboard (Oct 26, 2008)

Para pesaje en cintas transportadoras normalmente se usan pesometros.
Hay distintos principios de funcionamiento, algunos usan una unica celda en "s" y otros utilizan microceldas.
Algunos fabricantes son:
http://www.pesamatic.cl/cgi-bin/cat...la=/catalogo/tpl_detalle.html&idp=36&idcat=11

http://www.kistlermorse.com/p_microcell.asp

El principio de funcionamiento de una celda de carga es el puente Wheatstone y trabaja con tensión.
Tendrías que convertir de mV a mA
Adjunto principio de funcionamiento de una celda:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_cell
Considerando lo que significa calibrar un pesometro te recomiendo que trates de entrar en contacto con algún representan de alguna marca y que te facilite los elementos (celdas, elementos de montaje, cabezal de pesaje, pesos patrones...). Es muy probable a que accedan si explicas que es para una casa de estudios (donde ellos podrán mostrar sus productos a las nuevas generaciones, jejejje.).

Saludos y mucha suerte.


----------



## Luis Alfaro R. (Oct 26, 2008)

Gracias por la información, nos sera de mucha utilidad.


----------

